# Gerber Canivore Tracking Light



## doenightmare (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone ever tried this?

Product Description

The Gerber Carnivore Blood Tracking Light has been calibrated across multiple light spectrums in a way that makes the red of blood appear to virtually jump off the ground. A toggle switch lets you operate back and forth between the TRAX led and the 45 lumen Xenon light. The Carnivore Blood Tracking Light combines bright xenon light with TRAX blood tracking technology. Lanyard, sheath, and 4 AA batteries included


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 9, 2006)

*ADMIN/MODERATORS?*

Could one of the Moderator's or Admin types please move this subject post to the GEAR REVIEW forum topic area?

I am interested in some comments on it, and it will stay near the top longer, and probably get better results on that GEAR REVIEW topic forum. Even in 1 day it has moved so far down the Around the Campfire forum that it's almost lost.


      ​


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Sep 15, 2006)

*on sale*

I believe that Bass Pro has these on sale for about $49

Tom


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 15, 2006)

but do they work ?????


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 18, 2006)

They have these available at Sportsman's Guide for Buyer's Club Members price of $44.97 each:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=278079

I ordered one to try it out.... along with a good supply of Hornady SST rifled slug ammo:

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=294742

     ​


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheaper than dirt has them for 35.63, shipping will run about $8.50 for fed ex ground.


----------



## Briar (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought the Winchester Tracking Flashlight at Wally world for $15.00 and it does appear to work great on anything red . It works the same as the Gerber but I think it doesn't have the same # of LED bulbs as the Gerber , it has a few less but it has red & blue LED's . It makes red kinda glow like a white shirt under a black light . See E-Bay   http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2006)

I've seen another brand that is advertised on Archery Talk a good bit....it is made in a Mag light housing and pulsates...causing the red blood to stand out way above anything else.

I have yet to try one.


----------



## Briar (Sep 24, 2006)

Saw The Winchester Hunt Light in Toccoa Wal-Mart this morning . They had 3-4 on the shelf .


----------



## treedawg (Sep 25, 2006)

Bump.....

Still wondering.

TD


----------

